# Early B-day gifts!!!



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*This might not be too exciting to some but I am absolutly estatic(SP) my dad bought me some magnetic black & white crystals for my showmanship outfit! the crystals are... crap I can't remember the brand.. I believe it started with a C... anyways he is also taking me tail extention shopping tomorrow woot woot ^_^ just excited and wanted to share the news .*

*I think the brand was: *Swarovski


----------

